# Hohwachter Bucht



## elefant (11. November 2004)

Hallo
War gestern wieder mal los. - Leider konnte man gegen 20,30Uhr getrost aufhören... Mit dem ablaufenden Wasser kamen dann keine Bisse mehr!
Vorher lief es aber recht gut.Eine Platte von 38cm in der Dämmerung.Dann reichlich Dorsch.Meistens so um das Maß herum.
Mit nach hause durften dann letztendlich 8Stück um die 40cm und ein Highlight: Endlich der 1/2-meterdorsch (mit Doubletten-Beigabe eines 38gers)!
Ort:siehe oben - bei Lippe.
Viele Dorsche waren voll mit Krabben und Sandaalen.


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Warst Du direkt an der Mündung, bei der Mole oder wo?

LG
Hauke


----------



## elefant (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

@haukep: Da sollte man jetzt besser Abstand halten... - Wegen Fischschonbezirk (Mefo)!


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Ist doch ein super Ergebnis, wenn du SCHON um halb 9 eingepackt hast!!!
Will morgen auch los, mal schaun wie`s wird...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## elefant (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

@Marcel1409: Viel Glück! - Und fange zeitig an!Anscheinend ist es z.Zt. für Platte im Hellen günstiger...
Und Seeringelwurm scheint auch besser zu gehen,wie Watti! Bei Zweihakensysthemen nimm ruhig mal einen Haken für Tauwurm oder Tauwurm-Seeringelkombi!(Da hatte ich schon mal Glück mit...)


----------



## Marcel1409 (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Danke elefant, werd so gegen 4 anfangen. Mal schauen ob ich ein paar scheiben erwische!!!

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*



			
				elefant schrieb:
			
		

> @haukep: Da sollte man jetzt besser Abstand halten... - Wegen Fischschonbezirk (Mefo)!



Wieviel Meter muss man den weg sein?


LG
Hauke


----------



## Truttafriend (12. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Meter muss man den weg sein?
> LG
> Hauke



Hallo Hauke #h

Lies dir dochmal den Küstenknigge durch 
klickst du mich 

Da steht vieles wichtige für dich zu Schongebieten drin. 
Ist übrigens ganz wichtiges Wissen. Die Strafen sind empfindlich, wenn du in einem Schonbezirk angezeigt wirst und die Mefos danken es dir auch


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Also 200 Meter! Naja, das ist ja nicht so viel, das werde ich noch verknusen können...


LG
Hauke


----------



## kanalkalle (21. September 2009)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Moin moin 
kann man in Hohwacht Hornhechte fangen ??

Gruß 
kanalkalle


----------



## offense80 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Probiere es mal an der Steilküste gegenüber von Howacht ( am Campingplatz Plaaten vorbei Richtung Weissenhäuser Strand) da hast du eine sehr gute Ecke dafür. Steine im Wasser, Leopardengrund, alles vorhanden!

Guckst du hier

http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=54.306863,10.722982&z=16&t=h&hl=de


----------



## kanalkalle (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Super, Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Gruß kanalkalle


----------



## offense80 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Hohwachter Bucht*

Gern geschehen   ich hatte da jahrelang einen Campingplatz, da sind wir öfter an der Steilküste gewesen. Unser bester Fang war mal mit 2 Anglern, in 5 Stunden 117 Platten!!!! Leider liegt das schon locker 10 Jahre her :c  aber auf Horni und Mefo ist es immer einen Versuch wert.  Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du da gewesen bist.

Petri Heil schon mal im Vorwege


----------

